# Panic stations!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I took the dogs for their morning walk by the river this morning, and while crossing a stile Sophy let out a yip of pain and surprise. My immediate concern was for her back - she can get a pinched nerve after slipping a disc last year - but that seemed fine: she was scratching at her ear. I called her to me and found a wasp caught in the hair, so flicked it off and also flicked off what looked like the sting. Then Sophy sat down, and panted, and didn't want to walk... We were about 10 minutes from the car - thank heavens for small dogs that are easy to carry!

Once back at the car I tried to phone the vet (my local branch has an emergency surgery on Saturday mornings), but managed to transpose the digits so couldn't get through. Then the electronic car key fell apart as I put it in the ignition, and wouldn't work! Fortunately I always carry a spare these days. Shot over the hills to the surgery, to find the duty vet had just left...

The very kind vet nurse talked me down. She examined Sophy, found the tiny little bump from the sting, and pointed out that it was not swelling, Sophy was not objecting to it being touched, that her gum colour and heart rate were fine, and that most of Sophy's anxiety was being picked up from me! She offered to phone ahead to the main surgery if I was still worried and wanted to drive the extra 20 miles to get there, but said that it would be a long wait as there were several real emergencies being dealt with there. As by this time Sophy was blagging treats from the jar on the reception desk, I decided to take the nurse's advice and bring Sophs home for a dose of Loxicom and a quiet afternoon. But on Monday, when they are less hectic, I intend to phone for Piriton dosage rates, and keep some in the car!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh heck! You know, I'm sure there is some conspiracy thing going off with the hair-dye companies... these sorts of days are enough to make anyone go grey!

Glad Sophy is okay, but what a fright!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad Sophy is ok, and how nice of the nurse to give you the support you needed.

I have a dog oriented emergency first aid kit in my car at all times. So far thankfully I haven't had need to use it for a dog, but did use some wound cleaning supplies for a person whose bloodhound had pulled off her feet and dragged across a gravel parking lot.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

YIKES! So glad she's OK!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Whew! Glad she doesn't seem to have had an allergic reaction to the sting! I had a lab once whose whole ear became swollen with an insect sting! She was ok, but it took some time before the ear went down!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I keep Benadryl and a syringe (no needle) handy in case one of mine get stung by something. The syringe makes "shooting" the stuff down their throats easier. And a small baggie of gauze, tape and antiseptic wipes as well. Have never had to use the Benadryl, but one never knows.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, she enjoyed the biscuits with Loxicom, slept for an hour or two, woke up and asked to go out in the garden, ran zoomies and teased the cat, came in and bounced around suggesting supper, wolfed that down, and has now gone for a walk with my neighbour. I, on the other hand, am still recovering...! I can't even find any trace of swelling or a bump on her ear, although there was a definite little lump there earlier.

That's a good idea about the oral solution and a syringe - definitely something I need to add to my car collection.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow what relief. Glad Sophie is feeling better.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Glad she is ok! Yeah benadryl liquid and a syringe...good idea. I carry the tablets in my car's 'dog'emergency kit ! We have been very lucky as far as not getting stung since my whole embankment off my patio is planted with Red Apple ground cover and all summer while it flowers is covered with bees!!! Molly plays on the slope all the time and even lies in it and has never been stung! 'knock on wood'!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure it's just a matter of 'when' hahaha!!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sophy, 

sweetie! I bet that hurt! You are such a brave girl... I know you must have given your mommy a super big scare! I am so glad that you are okay!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I got the confirmation of Piriton dosage today - .5mg per kilo bodyweight, twice a day, maximum 1mg per kilo in 24 hours. So a bottle of 2mg per 5ml solution and a syringe will be finding its way into my car first aid box ASAP!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I can imagine you were worried! Glad everything is ok.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Bumping this thread because I have a situation here!!!! 

I found 3 wasps indoors!!!!!! In the last few days! 2 of them in the last 2 days, I killed them with shoe! I have good aim when it comes to killing evil bugs. 

Anyone know of good wasp killer that shoots far away? I found 2 nests and they are coming in through the chimney!! I gotta go around the inside of the house now and make sure that isn't any more crawling around ??

Any suggestions ? I really appreciate it!! 

I gave never seen these things before! I know nothing about them!

Thank you!! 

This is one of them they are huge!!! I'd say about 2 inches! Have never seen anything like it where I come from.... 

They are kinda brown and yellow I think ....


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would call in a professional exterminator, I think! They sound more like hornets than wasps, although perhaps you get other giant ones in the USA.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a scare! Glad it was nothing more serious. I know, the whole world stops and we panic right? Hope you poured yourself a nice glass of wine to calm down when you got home!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lou said:


> Anyone know of good wasp killer that shoots far away? I found 2 nests and they are coming in through the chimney!! I gotta go around the inside of the house now and make sure that isn't any more crawling around ??
> 
> Any suggestions ? I really appreciate it!!


Ya, Lou... any hardware store will carry spray cans that will shoot 10 feet. In a couple of brands. Don't do them during the day... they're mostly out of the nest. Wait 'til dusk when they're all home. 

Hugs, Sophy. And just think... it could'a been worse -

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilder/13-dogs-with-bee-stung-noses-who-are-having-a-worse-day-than


----------

